# can you overtighten the front wheel while using quick release?



## Kindred_FP (Sep 6, 2015)

How do you guys determine when to snap your quick release in?

Is it when you start to feel tension while hand tightening the bolt while horizontal then you snap it on?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I suppose over-tightening could somehow apply too much force to the bearings inside the hubs, but I've never experienced that myself. Unsure how many people would have the hand strength to do that anyway. The more realistic downfall would be under-tightening.

I dislike the fact that skewer-tightening is an inexact science. It's never exactly the same twice. No special trick in my case, I tighten the nut on the other side and then trial-and-error the quick release handle until it gives enough resistance when pushing closed.


----------



## Kindred_FP (Sep 6, 2015)

phlegm said:


> I suppose over-tightening could somehow apply too much force to the bearings inside the hubs, but I've never experienced that myself. Unsure how many people would have the hand strength to do that anyway. The more realistic downfall would be under-tightening.
> 
> I dislike the fact that skewer-tightening is an inexact science. It's never exactly the same twice. No special trick in my case, I tighten the nut on the other side and then trial-and-error the quick release handle until it gives enough resistance when pushing closed.


OK good to know. So better to over tighten then.

When do you usually snap it closed. When it's tight by hand. I guess it's always safer to check everything.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i cant imagine tightening it to the point where it isnt "good" that is a tiny lever, and unless your hands are freakisly strong, or it's holding a tool..you cant overdo it.

i cant with my girl hands.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Kindred_FP said:


> OK good to know. So better to over tighten then.
> 
> When do you usually snap it closed. When it's tight by hand. I guess it's always safer to check everything.


Hard to know what you're asking. By definition it is hand-tightened. I like it to take some force when closing - not casually/easily closing if that makes any sense. It would feel weird to me if it closed too easily.


----------



## Kindred_FP (Sep 6, 2015)

phlegm said:


> Hard to know what you're asking. By definition it is hand-tightened. I like it to take some force when closing - not casually/easily closing if that makes any sense. It would feel weird to me if it closed too easily.


OK I think I get it now.

Basically some good resistance when I try to lock it. On you tube people say they snap it close when they feel resistance from horizontal position. Again they said when they feel some little resistance. For me I feel like I snap it still too easy if ibfollow this guideline.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If it hurts your hand it's too tight.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I typically used to tell people, leave the skewer open, and screw down the end. It is likely close to correct when you go to cam the skewer over, and when the handle is roughly half way closed (essentially in-line with the axle) you should feel some slight tension. The tension should increase until closed.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

What I do is tighten the bolt until snug with the cam lever at a 45 degree angle .Then push the lever closed.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

When you over tighten it can be a PITA to get it loose and usually that happens trail side when you need to fix a flat or realign for brke rubbing.

Not all QR cams and skewers are created equal, over tightening can result in wearing out the cam or breaking it, but I am talking about going Apeshit on it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> you cant overdo it.


You definitely can over do it and it can potentially cause damage to the qr lever if you do. The cheaper open cam skewers can be nearly impossible to over tighten, or even get tight enough unless you lubricate the interface between the lever cam and the concave washer though.


----------

